# New Pigeon WebSite



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Folks!... Don here.. See my new site. www.PigeonBreed.Com Let me know what you think.. Thanks


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don,

Your site looks like a nice start - but you have to put more on it. I think it would be great if you could post photos of as many pigeon varieties as possible, as people on this board mention them but not all of us know what they look like. And the title of your URL (PigeonBreed) implies it might be a resource for seeing different breeds, so I hope you can do that some day.

I wouldn't complain if you posted photos of different domesticated dove color varieties too!


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Piegons Photos*

Hi I appreciate your feedback and nice compliments. I am in the works of it as well. Various pigeons and dove photos. Come back and visit the site. I'm sure you will like the continuous works. Don :0)


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Runts*

I was interested to see the Giant Runt pigeons you had posted. But I can't picture how big they really are. It would be interesting to see them next to some normal sized pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lefty07 said:


> I was interested to see the Giant Runt pigeons you had posted. But I can't picture how big they really are. It would be interesting to see them next to some normal sized pigeons.


here is someone holding a giant runt.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_MXSquyxJ...YuXtUo/s1600/05c4167c4a4bbf56d235546b3b0e.jpg


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, I shall get two different breeds together for comparision. Thanks


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Video Link*

Here is the two together
http://youtu.be/Q5f0YfQbiDI


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Very Cool!*

Thanks for the comparison video. Maybe some day I'll see a runt in person! 

I guess bigger bird means bigger everything! So I guess cleaning a runts cage is like cleaning a cage with 2 - 3 doves in it. So I'll probably stick with doves for now, in my limited cage space.


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Bigger Birds More Feed!*

Yes, I do not have many runts only about 5 all together


----------

